# Lurkers, what finally got you to register?



## DaveySimps (Jul 1, 2010)

For those of you who lurked around the site for some time; what was it that finally made you decide to register here on CB?


----------



## Mike808 (Jul 1, 2010)

I was seeking validation today... so I registered. I probably would have made it another day with out joining but no one hugged me today.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone else care to comment? 

~Dave


----------



## WooferHound (Jul 10, 2010)

I never did any lurking . . . I immediately saw that I should be living here . . .


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Jul 10, 2010)

I didn't lurk either. It was obvious that this was my kind of forum site. I have already learned so much, and I continue learning.


----------



## DMxLR (Jul 22, 2010)

After a finding an answer to every question I've ever had... I saw that this should be my new home


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 22, 2010)

DMxLR said:


> After a finding an answer to every question I've ever had... I saw that this should be my new home


Wow, I think this should be CB's new slogan. "Where Being Behind the Scenes is the Main Event" is getting a little tired.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 22, 2010)

Agreed! Now, to convince Dave.....

~Dave


----------



## kendal69 (Jul 22, 2010)

I was kicked off all other sites including Craiglist and this was the only site that would accept me.


----------



## spiffit (Jul 23, 2010)

I wanted to be able to see the pictures attached to the messages. Plus, I thought I might be able to use the forums with my students.


----------



## CSCTech (Jul 29, 2010)

I didnt wait too long before I signed up, I think I searched something on google about our lightboard or something and got directed here, looked around a bit, then wanted to join in a conversation so I joined


----------



## Scarrgo (Aug 5, 2010)

A friend told me about the site, and after a short time lurking, I wanted in... now your stuck with me..well, sort of

It is nice to see a place thats not all full of hate, and still willing to help someone out that asks...

There are no stupid questions, but I am full of silly answers...
Thanks 
Sean...


----------

